# Sigma Readying Two New EF Lenses for Photokina? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2018)

> Reliable Sigma rumors have always been hard to come by over the years, but we’re starting to  hear more and more from people about Sigma’s future plans, and this week we were given some insight into their Photokina plans.
> For the moment, we’re told that Sigma will announce at least two lenses that will come in EF mount ahead of Photokina next month.
> While the source that told us this didn’t know what the lenses would be, we have heard about coming Sigma lenses in the past.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 7, 2018)

ooooh first post with "sigma" and "EF-M" together! finally! i've been drooling over the DN line for some time now


----------



## michi (Aug 7, 2018)

My lens purchases are on hold until I see what's coming with all these new mounts. I'm happy with what I have right now (always itching to upgrade though) but why invest in something that may become obsolete down the road. EF-M would be interesting to see though...


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 7, 2018)

It amazes me that none of the third party lens makers like Sigma, Tokina etc. make any lenses for the Canon M series cameras.
The Ms are good sellers and it seems to me that these lens makers are missing out on sales big time.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 8, 2018)

Bennymiata said:


> It amazes me that none of the third party lens makers like Sigma, Tokina etc. make any lenses for the Canon M series cameras.




Maybe not those two, but everyone else seems to.

- A


----------



## Mac Duderson (Aug 8, 2018)

PLEASE Sigma give us a 50mm 1.4 IS or 28mm 1.4!!


----------



## bdbender4 (Aug 8, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Maybe not those two, but everyone else seems to.
> 
> - A


Politely disagree: B&H's list includes one (1) autofocus consumer everything zoom from Tamron. The rest are mostly low-level manual focus, and very few if any with electrical contacts. I have looked at this group several times over the months hoping for better stuff. The one EF-M Rokinon I had took good images but was mechanically poorly made with rough focus.

Huge difference with what the 3rd party makers are doing for Sony. No EF-M primes or good zooms from the big players, Sigma and Tamron. Or high-end manual focus players like Voigtlander and Zeiss. All making good lenses for Sony E mount.

Personally, I wish Tamron would make some higher-end EF-M lenses. Sigma lenses these days tend to be huge and heavy.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2018)

Updated macro lineup please.


----------



## ThailandEyes (Aug 8, 2018)

I'd love to see a 70-200 2.8 OS Art ... I'm a big fan of the Art line in EF mount.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 8, 2018)

ThailandEyes said:


> I'd love to see a 70-200 2.8 OS Art ... I'm a big fan of the Art line in EF mount.


the 70-200 2.8 would be in the sport line, while the f4 would probably be in the contemporary line, as previously rumored



ahsanford said:


> Maybe not those two, but everyone else seems to.
> 
> - A



as said, the only autofocus lens is the tamron, which is...meh...i'd rather have the canon 18-150 but tamron doesn't show any love to mirrorless anyway...

sigma however already have some nice primes for sony E and M43 with a new one confirmed by their CEO
https://photorumors.com/2017/11/20/...ms-upcoming-middle-telephoto-mirrorless-lens/


----------



## Canoneer (Aug 8, 2018)

If Sigma really wanted to turn up the pressure on Canon, then they should try something crazy like a 24-200mm F/4 DG HSM Art. Consolidating the 24-70 & 70-200 in a full-frame F/4 constant aperture would be a first as far as I know. Olympus already has an _effective _24-200mm F/4 via their 12-100mm F/4 IS PRO, and from everything I've heard it's an extremely versatile lens. I don't imagine Canon would ever dream of consolidating the two - way too much money coming in by keeping them separate. But Sigma has nothing to lose and everything to gain when it comes to market share for high-quality zooms, so why not?


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Aug 8, 2018)

Can we expect a near 2kg 70-700 f/2.8 from Sony. Their lens sizes and weights are now utterly ridiculous for their Art series as it is for their 150-600 Sport.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bennymiata said:


> It amazes me that none of the third party lens makers like Sigma, Tokina etc. make any lenses for the Canon M series cameras.
> The Ms are good sellers and it seems to me that these lens makers are missing out on sales big time.



Perhaps there is a wait and see before spending development dollars as to what will shake out in the next year. I agree though about the M series as being top sellers worldwide.


----------



## slclick (Aug 8, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> Perhaps there is a wait and see before spending development dollars as to what will shake out in the next year. I agree though about the M series as being top sellers worldwide.


Also, how much of it is reverse engineering? The EF glass RE alone had to take a while and since EF-M is relatively new (ish) time could be a factor for that aspect. All in all, I'd be happy to see more autofocus M glass besides the single Tammy offering.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 8, 2018)

300mm f/2.8 OS Sport? I'm intrigued! When is the last time a new 300 was offered for EF mount?


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 8, 2018)

Mac Duderson said:


> PLEASE Sigma give us a 50mm 1.4 IS


So a lens that's sharp 5 metres behind/in front of the focus point at 1/5s as well as at 1/20s?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 8, 2018)

pixel8foto said:


> So a lens that's sharp 5 metres behind/in front of the focus point at 1/5s as well as at 1/20s?




But those OOF pics are tack sharp, bruh. I can see _every detail_ of the azaleas behind the subject. 

- A


----------



## brad-man (Aug 9, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> Perhaps there is a wait and see before spending development dollars as to what will shake out in the next year. I agree though about the M series as being top sellers worldwide.



Hopefully the upcoming EF-M 32 f/1.4 will have a lovely price/performance ratio and be a big hit with the enthusiast M crowd, thereby elevating the M platform above being only a "consumer" camera. Perhaps Sigma will then show the mount some love (and Canon too).


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 9, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Hopefully the upcoming EF-M 32 f/1.4 will have a lovely price/performance ratio and be a big hit with the enthusiast M crowd, thereby elevating the M platform above being only a "consumer" camera. Perhaps Sigma will then show the mount some love (and Canon too).



FF users already have a pretty decent, budget 50 1f/.8, so don't think this would cause a re-evaluation of M, just bring the existing DSLR option to M's users.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 10, 2018)

pixel8foto said:


> FF users already have a pretty decent, budget 50 1f/.8, so don't think this would cause a re-evaluation of M, just bring the existing DSLR option to M's users.


I don't think my post means what you think it means. I am referring only to the M system and lenses produced for that system. All EF lenses have been available for use on the Ms from the beginning by use of the EF-EOSM adapter.


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 10, 2018)

brad-man said:


> I don't think my post means what you think it means. I am referring only to the M system and lenses produced for that system. All EF lenses have been available for use on the Ms from the beginning by use of the EF-EOSM adapter.


I was speaking in the context of your sentiment that the lens would elevate the M platform above being only a "consumer" camera, which I think is a tough sell.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 10, 2018)

pixel8foto said:


> I was speaking in the context of your sentiment that the lens would elevate the M platform above being only a "consumer" camera, which I think is a tough sell.


at the moment, with the available EF-M lenses, it is only a consumer platform and most EF and EF-s lenses are badly balanced on the M5


----------

